# Let Me Introduce The Lovely Danielle.



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Im not a pro photographer by a long shot but I keep trying.

Had a fun shoot with Danielle today & what a difference it makes when you
meet someone who is really interested in modelling.

Heres a few of the many shots taken today.

The wedding dress shot was staged & was shot into a mirror.

Comments welcome as always & feel free to offer any advice/suggestions.

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh hello


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

I know zilch about photography but picture 4 is awesome!!!


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh lovely jubbly....


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

5 has serious VPL --> not good.

6: not bad, but the crop is tight and it's not level.....


Bret


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

Is she married ?? lmao


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

I am no expert but as you asked for comments. One area that lets them down is the poses IMO, try some candids.

1 Is my favourite, well done 
2 No offense to the girl but breath in a bit
3 Looks like she has broken a heel or something
4 Something not right with her right arm then seeing her fingers at her bum level (yes have studied closely)
5 What is she picking up?
6 Just ok


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

bretti_kivi said:


> 5 has serious VPL --> not good.
> 
> 6: not bad, but the crop is tight and it's not level.....
> 
> Bret


Thanks Bret, we briefly discussed the 'vpl' but she was very nervous about commando. The dress is usually worn with jeans/leggings & was worn with
bare legs based on suggestion. Thong in bag noted for next time 



richardi734 said:


> I am no expert but as you asked for comments. One area that lets them down is the poses IMO, try some candids.
> 
> 1 Is my favourite, well done
> 2 No offense to the girl but breath in a bit
> ...


Thanks for the comments Richard.

I do have some candids, just havent gone through the all yet.

This was our first shoot together & we are both very new to this so all advice
greatly appreciated.

#5 she was reaching down to her shoe & I clicked a little too soon but still liked
the 'oop, ive been spotted' kind of look.

Thanks again everyone :thumb:


----------



## dexter (Jun 11, 2007)

I do quite a lot with Photoshop, but know nothing about Photography, so, from the viewpoint of "the layman", these look fantastic to me, showing imagination and technique that looks as though it`s done by a professional.

The babe in the pics also helps somewhat as well...........

Seriously though, great pics ! :thumb:


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi nice shots of a pretty girl. I'm not a pro now but did have my own photography business in the 1980's.

My observations (FWTW):
1. Perfect.... couldn't really be improved - would be interested to see same shot with eyes upwards a bit

2. Nice however the angle of her head gives her face a rather roundish look because she is looking down. Also, the background piece of equipment looks as though it is sitting in her hand which is distracting. Otherwise nice shot. 

3. As said, VPL is big on that one plus same problem with her looking down it isn't flattering for her face. Nice composition though 

4. Nice except for the angle of the face again. Dress looks fantastic and cut and angle of shot is eye-grabbing.

5. I like and don't like. As has been pointed out, there is no point of reference for her bending down which makes it uncomfortable. Also bit of vpl on there too. BUT the head is right. So she looks far better looking level or up. It shows off her eyes more.

6. Nice composition, nice colours. Shoes look terrible though. Would be better with some classic stilettos or bare feet. Also, would like to see same shot from slightly to the right and lower down so you get the sweep from her feet up to her head. Again, head angle is right.

Great shots though and my observations are just what I would have thought if I'd have taken them so, if you are happy with them, just ignore my comments


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

boyasaka said:


> Is she married ?? lmao


No wedding ring on.


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

stunning! your photography is good too


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

Hubba, Hubba, Hubba.....Oh sorry, also very tastefully done.....Unfortunately


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Je..ma..pelle!

Nice shots, though I think the first is my favourite, seems less posed and there is just something that B&W brings to a photograph.


----------



## raj1vad (May 26, 2010)

i like pic6, just a great natural shot, doesnt look stage, and colours came out great


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Loving them Paul, I know it breaks the rules but the ones where you don't see the eyes are really my favorites in this bunch, can't explain why they just seem to appeal to me.

Really liking the weeding dress reflection shot and the candid nature of No5. Keep it up mate.

GC


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

bretti_kivi said:


> 5 has serious VPL --> not good.
> 
> 6: not bad, but the crop is tight and it's not level.....


VPL has been noted, was a spur of the moment using the dress & cammando
wasnt an option on our first shoot together 



boyasaka said:


> Is she married ?? lmao


Nope, dress is a prop.



m4rkie23 said:


> stunning! your photography is good too


Glad you noticed the photography :lol:



cfherd said:


> Je..ma..pelle!
> 
> Nice shots, though I think the first is my favourite, seems less posed and there is just something that B&W brings to a photograph.


Yes, its one of mine too, worked out better than I thought.



dubnut71 said:


> Loving them Paul, I know it breaks the rules but the ones where you don't see the eyes are really my favorites in this bunch, can't explain why they just seem to appeal to me.
> 
> Really liking the weeding dress reflection shot and the candid nature of No5. Keep it up mate.
> 
> GC


Thank you very much, im also a fan of 'looking away' :thumb:


----------

